# Mother Duck killing her ducklings the minute they hatch!!!!



## PattySh

Stupid duck (Magpie)! She is killing her babies. The ducks are nesting in little doghouses and I can lift the tops for access. Yesterday I found a dead duckling still with membranes on it in her nest (she was out eating when I peeked). Thought it was a fluke and died upon hatching as it was still in the nest. Today I look out and see 2 ducklings on the ground. Ran out and one was alive with the feathers all missing from his little head, the other dead and obviously plucked out of the egg a bit early still having membranes on him. Another dead one in the nest. Great, I have Turkey eggs in my incubator. Well, checked the eggs and one pipped so grabbed little pip and lucky duck and brought them in. Cleaned up lucky duck and he looks ok other than missing head feathers. Popped him and pip into the incubator with the turkey eggs. Crap hope they don't contaminate the incubator as the turkey eggs are in their first week. Opened the shell enough so the  membrane doesn't wrap on the duckie's beak and waiting.  Plan to visit often and check for pips unless anyone knows how to make a suitable hatching tray fast.  What about a heating pad and a moist cloth etc? Glad the grandson is in school and not seeing this right now.


----------



## Bedste

I had one of my chickens do the same thing..... so I got rid of her.... sent her to freezer camp

some are good mamas and some are not so good mamas

Glad you saved NEMO


----------



## PattySh

The 2nd duckling has hatched, so 2 so far. I checked  her nest and no more pips. Going back out soon before bed to check again.


----------



## Cricket

Any more news?  Any chance she'll learn to accept the aliens?  I have 2 silkies sitting on Bourbon Red turkey eggs right now--they've hatched out guinea hens before and accepted them, so fingers crossed!  Hope you're having better luck.


----------



## elevan

I have a broody hen who is an excellent incubator but when the chicks hatch she abandons them.  Some just aren't good mamas.


----------



## PattySh

Found another egg with dead duck in it last nite, I think it started making noise the the mother chewed the shell off. The duckling was full enclosed in the membrane but the shell had obviously been taken off. Not sure if this is what happened but....several days ago a rotten eggs burst in her nest and she yanked it out. I added some fresh hay to the house for her to "neaten up". Didn't poke around but noticed the other eggs were mostly clean. She had been letting me look often without any issues. It was routine feed her and look in the house since the eggs were laid. After that anything that hatched she seemed to "throw out" basically drag out of the nest as soon as they emerged from the egg or partially emerged. Weird Bird, it's her first nest tho so possibly confused? I have the 2 duckling inside in a rubbermaid tub with a screen over (cats) and a light bulb for heat. They are heating and drinking and up walking now. The one with all his head feathers missing is doing great, just a small scratch that is scabbed over. Not chancing giving them back to her. It's sad the project was my 6 yr old grandson's who hoped to sell his ducklings at the local birdswaps. Magpies are fairly rare and really nice quiet ducks. The other hen has a nest full of eggs but not looking like she wants to set on them, too weird. I can't seem to get anyone to set this year. Had a buff orpington setting but she broke an egg and abandoned the nest. Turkeys seem uninterested so they are in the bator. I had silkies and I am seriously going to get some more! They were hatching gems! Going out to check on stupid mother duck, she still has some eggs in the nest!


----------



## Cricket

Wonder if he could sell the duck eggs if she lays again?  Might be fun to trade a dozen duck eggs for a new silkie!  I curse mine about half the year for pecking the heck out of me, then decide I need them to sit on something and they are instant stars!


----------



## PattySh

LOL, Might try the incubator next year for the ducks. I don't think she started setting soon enough as she had LOTS of eggs in her nest, some went bad. In hindsight I should have taken 1/2 away, she had like 18 eggs in there.


----------

